# My 1st smoked Mahi Mahi [dorado]



## expat smoker (Sep 3, 2019)

Very quick and easy with this mild flavored fish by lathering butter, lemon, salt and pepper on the meat side on med/slow with apple wood chips, turning when the top side was a little brownish to the skin side down ....................results were ono [as they say in Hawaiian]. 15 minutes per side was enough to permeate the smoke flavor throughout the fish.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 3, 2019)

You know what they say.....pictures or it didn't happen! J/K I love Mahi Mahi. That came to be when I was stationed in Hawaii.


----------



## expat smoker (Sep 4, 2019)

The best fish in the ocean.........
sad to say that local mahi mahi is outrageously expensive here [email protected] +$20/lb, but they are selling mahi from Peru @ $4/lb.  Guess which one I used?


----------

